# grub install error



## general (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello, I wanted to install grub on my FreeBSD 7.1, but there were something wrong.
/***********************************************/ 
grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 
 (hd0,0,a) 

grub> root (hd0,0,a)
 Filesystem type is ufs2, partition type 0xa5

grub> setup (hd0)Segmentation fault (core dumped)
#
/***********************************************/ 
I need your help.


----------

